# NEW Prolactrone Formula Log (Tren/Test)



## BlueJayMuscle (Aug 10, 2012)

To start off, thank you to Brundel and Black Lion Research for providing the Prolactrone for this cycle!

Stats:
Age: 23
Weight: 195
Height: 6'0
bf%: ~10%
Training seriously for 6+ years
AAS History: Sustanon 250 w/ Dbol. Test e w/ Dbol. Test p w/ Dbol.
Supplements:
-5g Vitamin C daily
-5000 iu Vitamin D morning
-2g Fish Oil morning
-Multivitamin morning
-BCAA powder pre and during workout
-ON 100% Whey morning, preworkout, postworkout, before bed
-5g Creatine daily

Cycle Goals:
Get Jacked. Get Lean. No negative sides.

Gear:
Week 1-12 Test E 250 500mg/wk (M/Th)
Week 2-10 Tren E 200 400mg/wk (M/Th)

During and Post Cycle Therapy:
Week 1-18 Formeron 2 pumps/day
Week 1-12 Prolactrone 2 caps/day (3 if needed)
Week 1-12 HCG 500 iu twice/wk
Week 14-18 Clomid 100/50/50/50

Peptide Protocol:
GHRP 2 + CJC 1295 no dac both 150mcg 2x daily

Will have aromasin, adex, caber on hand just in case.

Brundel or anyone if you see anything wrong with any part of this cycle or any suggestions feel free to post.
First pin is set for Monday as of now


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Aug 13, 2012)

Kicking this off today. Pinned 1ml test e 250 and 1 ml Tren e 200 in quad. 

Will be documenting any and all effects positive and negative.


----------



## jwa (Aug 15, 2012)

in on this. let's do some work, brotha


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Aug 15, 2012)

Having great workouts consistently. Got that mental boost goin. 

Been sweating like a pig but that's normal for me


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Aug 17, 2012)

Feeling great. Like a god. No night sweats yet. Not much tren cough either. 

Great workouts


----------



## Mkpaint (Aug 19, 2012)

In for the ride. GL


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2012)

Looks good bro.
Tren E doesnt treat me well but with prolactrone youll probably be fine.

Prolactrone should really help with sleep. Seems to be one of the effects loggers talk about alot.

I would just run 3 caps of prolactrone. Tren E really builds up in your system and 400 is a relatively high dose. If it were ace maybe not but enanth builds up several times higher for the same dose.


----------



## Roaddkingg (Aug 19, 2012)

Things look pretty solid only thing I may change would be to add aromasin to you'r PCT because you dont want any estro rebound.
Another thing to consider is you may want to do a longer PCT because tren is very suppressive just like deca.
Other than that you seem to have things in pretty good order.
Have fun, I will be in on this one.


----------



## brundel (Aug 19, 2012)

Formeron is a suicidal AI in the same way aromasin is.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Aug 20, 2012)

still feeling great 1 week in. Sleeping like a baby and sweating like a pig. Lifts getting stronger. 

The Tren definitely hasnt set in yet fully. Well see this week


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Aug 22, 2012)

Literally 0 negative side effects so far... Feeling great. Looking great.

Clocked in at 9.4% body fat with calipers today.


----------



## brundel (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome brother. Stoked to see how this progresses.


----------



## machinist9 (Aug 24, 2012)

I am in on this.good luck bro.good looking cycle.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Aug 27, 2012)

Feeling huge. Much more vascular. Can eat like a horse. Sweating nonstop. 

Night sweats are a little annoying. 

But otherwise sleeping well and very refreshing. 

Prolactrone definitely works.


----------



## machinist9 (Aug 27, 2012)

That's good to hear.keep us informed.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Aug 31, 2012)

Feel like a God. No negative side effects still. Some mornings I feel like i gotta throw up, think I'm gonna get an acid reducer.

Thinking of adding clen and possible the new DermaTherm to just get shredded on top of my strength and size gains. Suggestions?


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 4, 2012)

For the record, been splitting Prolactrone dose 1 am 2 before bed.

Still steady increases in strength and vascularity every single day. No complaints what so ever.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 4, 2012)

Current BW and bf:

Measured this morning cold. 199.2 lbs 9.4% bf

Gettin there.


----------



## brundel (Sep 4, 2012)

Seems like the Ldopa can make you nauseated. Try taking it with food.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 5, 2012)

I've been taking them with protein shakes as it is. havent experienced any nausea


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 7, 2012)

nipples are slightly tender. can feel the beginnings of gyno. currently at 2 formeron pumps a day.

should i up to 3 pumps? or hop on some aromasin?


----------



## Goldenera (Sep 7, 2012)

BlueJayMuscle said:


> nipples are slightly tender. can feel the beginnings of gyno. currently at 2 formeron pumps a day.
> 
> should i up to 3 pumps? or hop on some aromasin?



Hmmm. How deep into the cycle are u now bro?  It could be prolactin based gyno vs estro based. Are u already on the max dose of the new ptolactrone? 

If u have aromosin on hand try some of that with the Formeron  if not bump up the Formeron stat.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 7, 2012)

Goldenera said:


> Hmmm. How deep into the cycle are u now bro?  It could be prolactin based gyno vs estro based. Are u already on the max dose of the new ptolactrone?
> 
> If u have aromosin on hand try some of that with the Formeron  if not bump up the Formeron stat.



exactly what I was thinking. well see what happens in the next few days

I'm in the middle of the third week by the way


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 9, 2012)

that small lump is gone already with still 2 pumps/day and 3 prolactrone. 

Great stuff


----------



## brundel (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome brother. IM glad its doing the trick.
Its nice to not have to rely on "research" chems.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 17, 2012)

Update: Up weight and strength. Feeling better than ever

0 negative side effects still.


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 24, 2012)

only side effect I've noticed at all is I'm literally hungry all the time. Otherwise no sides at all. 


Up in strength and size and down in bf. may up Tren E dose to 500mg/wk


----------



## brundel (Sep 24, 2012)

Awesome brother glad its going so well. ANother bottle of Pro on the way to finish things out.


----------



## TerpVTX (Sep 25, 2012)

A little late to the party, but I am sub'ed for this thread.


----------



## theking3910 (Sep 25, 2012)

Good workout and cycle plan... Only thing I would change or add would be 1.add hcg at the end of cycle after test leaves system 250-500iu Ed for ten days and 2. Add .5 of arimadex eod during cycle to eliminate estrogen in the first place. Tren e will also kick your ass if this is your first time with tren you might wanna grab some type of sleeping pill cause good tren will keep your ass wide awake...


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 25, 2012)

Cycles been going fantastic. Seeing great weight and strength gains and fat loss

No gyno what so ever (no arimidex or caber. Formeron and prolactrone all day.) and been sleeping like a baby with fantastic dreams. 

Been sweating like a pig yeah but that's expected. Loving it


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Sep 27, 2012)

Thinking of upping Tren E to 500mg/wk and lowering Test E to 150mg/wk in hopes of increasing lean gains/lowering body fat while still retaining normal test functions

Thoughts?


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 28, 2012)

I say go for it, if you're not having sides yet then I don't see why not. Lower test makes a big difference for me as well so I think you'll enjoy the benefits of the higher tren without going too crazy lol


----------



## BlueJayMuscle (Oct 17, 2012)

finished this up at 203 lbs 9.2% bf. I'd say great success. Very vascular. 

No negative side effects at all. Sticking on Formeron and Prolactrone for a bit along with some clomid. Looking for a bridging protocol. Ideas?


----------

